# Riding through Sonoma, CA



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All.

Just wanted to share some pics from a tandem ride through Sonoma County.
The run along Hwy 1 is gorgeous!

This is winter riding in the Bay Area:

Valley Ford to Duncans Mills & Jenner | Ride Chronicles

Nancy


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Link no workee.


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's the correct link:

Valley Ford to Duncans Mills & Jenner | Ride Chronicles


----------



## Mute (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. I need to do this one of these days.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

From 1999 through 2005 some friends and I travelled to Santa Rosa for the Waves to Wine MS150.
We rode on some of the same roads and through Duncans Mills for sure. Two of the most scenic days ever. Russian River Valley, Highway 1, West Dry Creek Rd, Chalk Hill, etc, etc.
After 2005 they changed the ride and logistics for us became too difficult as we were flying there to start with. Oh well, still have the memories and tons of pics.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that's my home turf*

I grew up on those roads
makes me homesick
next time head north between Monte Rio and Duncans Mills on the Cazadero Hwy. Follow to Kings Ridge Road
there's lots of rides based on that


----------

